# λαδώνω τ' άντερό μου, λιγδώνω τ' άντερό μου



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

Δεν καλύπτεται επαρκώς η έκφραση. Τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά δεν την έχουν, τα ελληνικά έχουν μόνο το _λαδώνω_, το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι σημαίνει «τρώω» (με παράδειγμα: _πάμε στην ταβέρνα να λαδώσουμε τ' άντερό μας_) και στο slang.gr ένα μέλος δικαίως ισχυρίζεται: «Η φράση _λίγδωσε τ' άντερό του_ σημαίνει επίσης ότι κάποιος που ήταν φτωχός (και προφανώς αρκετά πεινασμένος ώστε να 'χει στεγνώσει το πεπτικό του σύστημα) τα 'κονόμησε, έπιασε την καλή, ματσώθηκε, απόκτησε πλέον μπαγιόκο που του επιτρέπει ικανοποιητική σίτιση».

Μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο ορισμός στο ΛΚΝ: 
*λαδώνω τ’ άντερό μου*, χορταίνω φαΐ, βελτιώνω την κατάστασή μου ύστερα από μια περίοδο φτώχειας, ανέχειας, πείνας: _Βρήκε επιτέλους μια δουλίτσα και λάδωσε τ’ άντερό του ο καημένος._

Για να κάνω την αρχή:
got a solid meal inside him
put a decent meal under his belt

Κάθε άλλη καλή πρόταση, αποκάτω, να λιγδώσει και τ' άντερο του νήματος.


----------



## Philip (May 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο ορισμός στο ΛΚΝ:
> *λαδώνω τ’ άντερό μου*, χορταίνω φαΐ, βελτιώνω την κατάστασή μου ύστερα από μια περίοδο φτώχειας, ανέχειας, πείνας: _Βρήκε επιτέλους μια δουλίτσα και λάδωσε τ’ άντερό του ο καημένος._
> 
> Για να κάνω την αρχή:
> ...



_The poor chap got a (little) job/found a bit of work, and was able to enjoy a square meal at last _


----------



## sarant (May 8, 2011)

Ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ είναι καλύτερος πράγματι, αλλά πολλές φορές η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται και απλώς σαν να σημαίνει
"παίρνω τροφή".

Μερικά παραδείγματα από τη λογοτεχνία:




Οι Κιρλήδες ήταν κολλίγοι, δίχως πιθαμή δική τους 
γη, καμένοι και τσιτσιρισμένοι απ' τον τσιφλικά 
μπέη. Ολοχρονίς αλάδωτο τ' άντερό τους κι ανήμερη 
η πείνα τους ... 
Διδώ Σωτηρίου, Ματωμένα χώματα

Νεαρέ, θα μας φέρεις και κανά κολοκυθάκι, καμιά 
τσιροσαλάτα, τίποτις χωριάτικη, να λαδώσουμε το 
αντεράκι μας; 
'Ε. Ακρίτα, Από την 'Ελενα με χαμόγελο

Φοιτητές πράμα τα καημενούλια. Ας φάνε να λιγδωθεί 
τ' άντερό τους. 
Ν. Μπούτβας, Οβελιστήριον η Ελλάς 

Ψήσανε τ' αρνιά, μαγειρέψανε τα πιλάφια, έφαγαν οι 
άνθρωποι και λίγδωσε κομμάτι τ' άντερό τους. 
Τσίρκας, Νουρεντίν Μπόμπα 


Επωφελήθηκε η Λωξάντρα που κανείς δεν την κοίταζε 
κ' έχωσε στο στόμα της Καμίλλης ένα κομμάτι 
παστουρμά. 
-- Φά' το, φά' το, κακόν-καιρό-να-μην-έχεις, 
ψιθύρισε σφυριχτά <...> Φά' το, να πιάσει τ' 
άντερό σου άλειμμα, που απ' τη λίγνια χάσκει ο 
κώλος σου να βγει η ψυχή σου! 
Μ. Ιορδανίδου, Λωξάντρα


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς, ένα που προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ χτες και είναι κοντινό, το *to line one's stomach*, έχει έντονη την έννοια της προστασίας του στομαχιού.


----------



## azimuthios (May 8, 2011)

Εγώ τώρα γιατί θυμάμαι αμυδρά το ρήμα grease να αναφέρεται κάπου σχετικά με το νόημα αυτής της έκφρασης; Κάνω λάθος μήπως;


----------

